# cabellos o cabello



## Hiro Sasaki

Hola, amigos,

"cabello" debe escribirse en singular o en plural ? 

" Pués, déjame cortar tus cabellos primero antes de afeitarte la cabeza, " 
 
saludos
 
Hiro Sasaki


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Pues a mi juicio las dos formas son correctas. Tanto se oye el cabello, como los cabellos.



> *cabello**.*
> (Del lat. _capillus_).
> * 1.* m. Cada uno de los pelos que nacen en la cabeza.
> * 2.* m. Conjunto de todos ellos.
> * 3.* m. pl. Barbas de la mazorca del maíz.
> 
> 
> *llevar de los cabellos.*




Un Saludo.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Gracias, Marcos


Me parece que la frase siguiente es mejor. No te parece asi ?


"" Pués, déjame cortarte el cabello( los cabellos )  primero antes de afeitarte la cabeza, "


----------



## PaoPao

Hiro, me parece que como quedo en tu último post esta bien. 
Yo sólo le haria un cambio de orden:
Pués, antes de afeitarte la cabeza, déjame primero cortarte el cabello / los cabellos.


----------



## fenixpollo

Puedes ver más conversaciones sobre el plural y singular de pelo y cabello en estos hilos anteriores:

pelo or cabello ..... pelo y cabello ..... ¿pelos morenos? plural o singular ..... hair

Saludos.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Muchas gracias, Pao Pao, y fnixpollo,


Es interesante la explicacion sobre "el pelo" y "los pelos".


Creo que se puede decir :

Ella llevaba los cabellos despeinados " 


Saludos


Hiro Sasaki


----------



## raokshna

Hola Hiro 
Aunque se puede usar, en el ultimo ejemplo que citas creo que es mejor utilizar el singular, es decir 
"Ella llevaba el cabello/pelo despeinado"
Saludos


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Gracias, Raokshna,

Dicen que "cabello" no se usa mucho en Espana. Es normal 
usarlo en hispanomaerica ?

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## lachodejesus

aquí se usa más la palabra pelo. (México)


----------



## fenixpollo

Pero también se usa mucho "cabello" en México. Hasta varios mexicanos me han corregido cuando he dicho "pelo".


----------



## San

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Gracias, Raokshna,
> 
> Dicen que "cabello" no se usa mucho en Espana. Es normal
> usarlo en hispanomaerica ?
> 
> saludos
> 
> Hiro Sasaki



Sí se usa, pero "el pelo" es más coloquial. Y "los pelos" todavía más


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Gracias,

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Rayines

En Argentina: es más común *pelo*, pero también se escucha *cabello*, y especialmente en todo lo que tenga que ver con su cuidado, peluquerías, etc., aunque también se escucha coloquialmente: _Tengo el *pelo*/*cabello* mojado, rizado, largo, corto _son expresiones comunes.


----------



## raokshna

Hola hiro
en Cuba utilizamos más "pelo". "Cabello" lo utilizan los estilistas o peluqueros.Si alguna vez tienes la oportunidadde hablar con un cubano y le dices "tienes el cabello despeinado", le puede sonar un poco raro!!


----------



## Bronte

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Gracias, Marcos
> 
> 
> Me parece que la frase siguiente es mejor. No te parece asi ?
> 
> 
> "" Pues, déjame cortarte el cabello( los cabellos )  (primero) antes de afeitarte la cabeza, "


*Pues* no lleva tilde y *primero* no es necesario.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Gracias,
 
Generalmente dicho, 　ya es claro que en todos los paises de habla 
española, se dice más “pelo”. “cabello” es más póetico o elegante.
 
saludos
 
Hiro Sasaki


----------



## socofig

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Hola, amigos,
> 
> "cabello" debe escribirse en singular o en plural ?
> 
> " Pués, déjame cortar tus cabellos primero antes de afeitarte la cabeza, "
> 
> saludos
> 
> Hiro Sasaki


 
Es más común decir "dejame cortarte el cabello"


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

socofig said:


> Es más común decir "dejame cortarte el cabello"


 
Si lo he notado、y envi un posteo corregiendolo.

Saludos

Hiro sasaki


----------



## lachodejesus

Será depende de que zona de méxico seas?  se usa más la palabra pelo en monterrey. 

no es una gran diferencia las veces que se usa más pero si es real.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Permitame escribir sobre "cabellera " sin crear un hilo aparte.
porque se trata de una cosa relacionada con  el cabello. 


"" El llevaba puesto un kimono - " Haori "( capa ) con el escudo de armas 
de " Tres hojas de Aoi " de una casa relacionada a la Casa Shogun que
el señor de su padre le había regalado a su padre. Llevaba el tocado de la 
cabellera que estaba de moda entre los estudiantes de la Escuela
" Tekijuku ". 
 
 
El tocado de la cabellera debe decirse simplemente "cabellera " ?
 
saludos
 
Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Rayines

> El tocado de la cabellera debe decirse simplemente "cabellera " ?


Sí, es correcto; lo que no sé es si debería ser "tocado *en* la cabellera". Si se refiere al nombre de un tocado, sí puede ser _tocado de la cabellera_, pero si se refiere al tocado que tenía en ese momento, podría ser _el tocado en......_
Edit: perdón, no había entendido bien tu pregunta. No se dice sólo "cabellera", ya que está hablando justamente de un "tocado" o "arreglo" de la misma, pienso.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Mi pregunta es ; 

Se puede dicir ; " Llevaba una cabellera del tocado que era popular entre los estudiantes,


"Lllevaba una cabellera que era popular entre los estudiantes.


saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Rayines

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Mi pregunta es ;
> 
> Se puede dicir ; " Llevaba una cabellera del tocado que era popular entre los estudiantes,
> 
> 
> "Lllevaba una cabellera que era popular entre los estudiantes.
> 
> 
> saludos
> 
> Hiro Sasaki


Hola Hiro: Ésta es la definición de *tocado*:

*tocado**1**.*(Del part. de _tocar_2).
*1.* m. Prenda con que se cubre la cabeza.
*2.* m. Peinado y adorno de la cabeza, en las mujeres.
*3.* m. Juego de cintas de olor, encajes y otros adornos, para tocarse una mujer.

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_ 

Por lo tanto pienso que no puedes cambiarlo mucho de cómo está dicho en tu oración inicial: es un tocado "de" o "en" la cabellera.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

He hecho una pequena correccion. 

saludos

Hiro Sasaki 

" El llevaba puesto un kimono - " Haori "( capa ) con el escudo de armas 
de " Tres hojas de Aoi " de una casa relacionada a la Casa Shogun que
el señor de su padre le había regalado a su padre. Llevaba* UN*
tocado en  la cabellera que estaba de moda entre los estudiantes de la Escuela
" Tekijuku ".


----------



## Rayines

Hiro Sasaki said:


> He hecho una pequena correccion.
> 
> saludos
> 
> Hiro Sasaki
> 
> " El llevaba puesto un kimono - " Haori "( capa ) con el escudo de armas
> de " Tres hojas de Aoi " de una casa relacionada a la Casa Shogun que
> el señor de su padre le había regalado a su padre. Llevaba* UN*
> tocado en la cabellera que estaba de moda entre los estudiantes de la Escuela
> " Tekijuku ".


Cerramos trato, Hiro .


----------



## asm

Cuando entre a la universidad (en Mexico) me sorpendio como mis companeros usaban la palabra cabello, mientras yo usaba la palabra pelo. No se porque esa misma palabra fue la que me diferenciaba de mis companeros. Ahora pienso (y solo es una hipotesis) que la diferencia tenia mucho que ver con el estrato social del que proveniamos. 
Pienso que mucho del uso de las palabras tiene que ver con la zona geografica, pero muchas veces olvidamos que el nivel socioeconomico, la generacion a la que pertenecemos, la moda, y otros muchos factores influyen en el uso de las palabras. 
Por ejemplo, cuando era joven el decir chido estaba mal visto en ciertos ambitos sociales (de ahi el exito de Luis de Alva para criticar a los chicos "pirruris del Mexico de los 90's). Muchos anios despues, cuando trabaje en una escuela de alumnos de altos recursos, esta palabra era "cool".

Regresando a la pregunta original; yo usaria CABELLO, singular, en lo general, y "cabellos" para referencias poeticas o similares





fenixpollo said:


> Pero también se usa mucho "cabello" en México. Hasta varios mexicanos me han corregido cuando he dicho "pelo".


----------



## fenixpollo

Casi todas los mexicanos que conozco vienen del centro -- DF, Jalisco, GTO -- y de un nivel económico medio.  También en la tele y en las revistas, veo y escucho "cabello" más que "pelo".


----------



## lachodejesus

Tambíen soy de nivel medio, y además viene siendo lo mismo pelo que cabello, para que discutir?  ..... se usá un poco más pelo que cabello en(MTY)....   GDL Y EL DF QUEDAN A 12 HORAS DE AQUÍ (camión claro), ASI QUE TODO ES VÁLIDO.


----------

